# Lathe in Wichita Falls, TX



## jrkorman (Feb 14, 2018)

Saw this looking around this evening. Not even sure of the make - Anyone able to recognize the label?

https://wichitafalls.craigslist.org/tls/d/machine-lathe/6492651054.html


----------



## dlane (Feb 14, 2018)

Think it’s a Logan


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 14, 2018)

Made by Logan but sold as Montgomery Wards.


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 15, 2018)

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/help-identify-old-lathe.66717/


----------

